# Iontophoresis - new code for me



## tarafarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a new code for me. Application of a modality to 1 or more areas; iontophoresis. We are receiving a denial for stating that procedure is inconsistant with modifier, but it was not billed with a a modifier. It was billed with an injection. Is Medicare requesting a 59?
Thanks, Tara


----------



## MarianD (Jul 14, 2009)

did you bill an injection code with the ionto?  You should be billing the materials code for the pad that was used for the ionto.  There should not be an injection billed with it as the medicine is placed on the ionto pad and then administered thru the pad using electrical stimulation.  Did you bill an e stim code with it (G0283)? If you did, check your CCI edits to know if a modifier is allowed, if it is then use mod 59


----------



## tarafarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

The injection that was given was for Toradol for pain. That is why I was thinking to use the 59. We did not bill for the pad, nor did we bill for an e stim code. Can you give me a little more information regarding these, or tell me where to find it.
Thank you, Tara


----------

